# Softball Team Name



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm looking for a new name for our girls 14U softball team. You were all so helpful in the past with team logos and names for my new puppy. By the way, the logo looks great and the dog chews everything. Witty and clever names especially.

Thanks all,
Mitch


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Mitch,

Most of the time where my kids have had to come up with a team name they started out by having the kids each pick a couple of names and then seeing what they can agree on. Just tonight my 10 yr old daughter had to help pick out the name for her Little League Softball 9-10 yr old All-Star team. They came up with "Superstars" and all seemed quite happy with it. See what the girls come up with, they might surprise you and come up with something good.

On a side note my daughters success this year with softball is putting our mid-July camping trip at risk. I'd love to see her team keep winning but I'm torn with not wanting to give up the trip we've been planning for months. Oh well I guess that's just part of parenting. Good luck with the team they are lots of work but it's very rewarding.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

MJRey said:


> Mitch,
> 
> Most of the time where my kids have had to come up with a team name they started out by having the kids each pick a couple of names and then seeing what they can agree on. Just tonight my 10 yr old daughter had to help pick out the name for her Little League Softball 9-10 yr old All-Star team. They came up with "Superstars" and all seemed quite happy with it. See what the girls come up with, they might surprise you and come up with something good.
> 
> On a side note my daughters success this year with softball is putting our mid-July camping trip at risk. I'd love to see her team keep winning but I'm torn with not wanting to give up the trip we've been planning for months. Oh well I guess that's just part of parenting. Good luck with the team they are lots of work but it's very rewarding.


we too have had to cancel 2 trips we looked forward to. The first on Memorial Weekend and the second 2 weeks ago. The first due to a funeral out of town the second due to Rick's torn Achilles tendon. We have another planned in August....and crossing my fingers he can drive by then


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Our past names for basketball and softball have been based on locality most times.

West Allstars
Elmira Lady Express
Elmira Blue Dragons
Lady Ice Softball 
Blue Devils
Ernie Davis Express

Some of the AAU team names can be very different and weird. Try to envision it printed on a shirt.

Get some kid input, etc.

good luck, better yet, good luck with the games, teaching good skills at that age is way more important than a flassy team name.

As of last weekend we are totally done with high school sports







14 years of travel, travel, travel, we are already bored at home. Now onto Lycoming College Lady Warriors volleyball


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi Mitch,









Long Time No See.







Hope you are well.









What are the team colors?

Tami


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

How about........

 Outbackers?

Catchy Aay?


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> How about........
> 
> Outbackers?
> 
> Catchy Aay?


My daughter would never go for it.

Thanks for all the suggestions. They have red shirts now but may change once we get permanent uniforms in the Fall.

It's definately rewarding and well worth the sacrifaces put into running a youth team. Win or lose, it's great seeing the girls improve individually and as a team.

My son's little league team won our District Tournament of Champions consisting of 15 other leagues. It puts camping on hold a little longer but we're getting ready for a trip soon.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*Crimson Storm*









*Redhawks*


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

My daughters have been involved with fastpitch softball for a few years now. Sometimes I wonder where they come up with the team names. So far we had one daughter on the "Chicks with Sticks" and "Total Chaos" and the other daughter was on a team with the name "Mean Girls in Cleats". This year when my husband and I coached we let the girls come up with a name and ended up being called the "Diamond Dawgs." Good luck on the name (and the season)









Michelle


----------

